# Guns are like cars, each one handles differently



## PhotonGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

Its been said before, beware the man with one gun he probably knows how to use it really well. There is some truth to that but I believe that to become really good with guns its good to be able to use a wide range of guns and to train with different guns. Every gun handles differently just like every car handles differently. You get in a different car and while the basic controls might be the same as a previous car it handles differently. Some cars you have to press hard on the accelerator to get it to go and some cars you can lightly tap the accelerator and it will go. Also the steering handles differently as does the other controls. A good driver, though, should be able to get into any car and become familiar with it quite quickly. I think its the same with a good gunman, a good gunman should become familiar with a new gun relatively quickly. Even if its the same make and model as a gun you're used to there will be some trace differences in how it handles. One Glock 17 is going to handle differently than another Glock 17. I used to do equestrian and every weekend you would be assigned a different horse. They would say that you become a better rider if you're familiar with  many different horses and with horses there is even a bigger difference on how different horses handle than there is with cars or guns. So I do think a good gunman can benefit by training with different guns to some extent, just like with cars and horses.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 14, 2016)

What is a "gunman?"


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 14, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Its been said before, beware the man with one gun he probably knows how to use it really well.


By whom? 

Beyond that... the rest of your post is a ramble...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 15, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> They would say that you become a better rider if you're familiar with many different horses and with horses there is even a bigger difference on how different horses handle than there is with cars or guns.



Are 'they' an alien species or just a figment of your imagination?
Although I do know about guns I know more about horses, riding more horses badly teaches you nothing, it just reinforces bad habits and poor riding. Unlike guns and cars though a horse can suffer if you ride badly, you can hurt their mouths and sides, you can put them in danger of breaking their necks, back and legs.
What riding horses, using guns and driving cars all have in common is that if you have good instruction in the first place as well as good practice you will be able to manage competently and safely. Without good training and practice it won't matter how many types of any you use.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 15, 2016)

A load of nonsense.
There is no reason to think that just because a person only owns one gun, that they actually know how to use it.
I suspect (without objective sources) that those who own one are less likely to train regularly. People who train a lot tend to have a gun hobby. And therefore tend to have more than one gun.
Now, line up 10 Glock 17's. I'm betting that unless some have been modified, there will be no real difference between them.
Your car comparison is apples to oranges. Yes, my corvette handles differently to my jeep. So what? That's like saying shooting a G17 is different to shooting an AR. Just like the Glock example, if you line up 10 Corvettes, you won't find any significant difference swapping between them. Note that if anyone wants to provide ten Vettes (let's stipulate that they all be the same model Z06...) I'll take one for the team and do the comparo....


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Are 'they' an alien species or just a figment of your imagination?
> Although I do know about guns I know more about horses, riding more horses badly teaches you nothing, it just reinforces bad habits and poor riding. Unlike guns and cars though a horse can suffer if you ride badly, you can hurt their mouths and sides, you can put them in danger of breaking their necks, back and legs.
> What riding horses, using guns and driving cars all have in common is that if you have good instruction in the first place as well as good practice you will be able to manage competently and safely. Without good training and practice it won't matter how many types of any you use.



This was just my experience with the riding lessons I took as a kid. The lessons were on weekends and every weekend you would be assigned a different horse. Although they didn't start doing that until you had some riding experience. Your first lessons would be in the summer and you would use the same horse every day for a week.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> This was just my experience with the riding lessons I took as a kid. The lessons were on weekends and every weekend you would be assigned a different horse. Although they didn't start doing that until you had some riding experience. Your first lessons would be in the summer and you would use the same horse every day for a week.



I'm sure it is your experience but it doesn't make what I said any the less true.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 17, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> What is a "gunman?"


  Reminds me of my long-ago Army training. Whenever someone had the bad sense to refer to his weapon as a gun, he was required to recite the following ditty as loudly as possible ... "This is my weapon (while holding rifle up) this is my gun (while grabbing crotch) this is for killing (again with the rifle) this is for fun (again with the crotch). They were usually required to do it several times in a row until the drill instructor was satisfied with their rendition. To this day I never refer to any firearms as guns, guess the lesson stuck.


----------

